# Crown Bottling works Troy mo. Bottle



## Timelypicken (Jun 6, 2020)

I don’t buy bottle and keep them, but when I saw this I had to buy it. I live right next to Troy mo and I couldn’t ever find any bottle near me. I’m in love with this. I paid $2


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 6, 2020)

Well spent two dollars. Wierd how local bottles are hard to find locally.  I find stuff from all over the country. It is I guess a good part the Tri state area. New York, New Jersey, connecticut.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 6, 2020)

Very proud for you.  What a bargain at two bucks.  Great embossing.  I have a thing about place names and Troy is one of my favorites, I guess because it has such an early ring to it like Sparta, Florence, etc.  Here's one that I found in the creek years ago and it still remains one of my favorites.  I've been approached about selling it because it's apparently pretty rare, but I like it too much.  All we can do with money is spend it, but I can enjoy a bottle from now on.  Fascinating to consider how it ended up in a little south Georgia town.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Very proud for you.  What a bargain at two bucks.  Great embossing.  I have a thing about place names and Troy is one of my favorites, I guess because it has such an early ring to it like Sparta, Florence, etc.  Here's one that I found in the creek years ago and it still remains one of my favorites.  I've been approached about selling it because it's apparently pretty rare, but I like it too much.  All we can do with money is spend it, but I can enjoy a bottle from now on.  Fascinating to consider how it ended up in a little south Georgia town.
> 
> View attachment 208339


We have a Sparta and a Troy, up here in New York. Popular names at a time, sound kind of Roman to me. Nice picture and bottle.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 8, 2020)

I cleaned it up. I was wondering an age and what it held. I love all the bubbles


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 8, 2020)

Just a guess but I am thinking as late as 1940s.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 8, 2020)

Hard to tell without a close-up of the lip but it looks BIM to me, in that case it would be around 1890s-1910s.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 8, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Hard to tell without a close-up of the lip but it looks BIM to me, in that case it would be around 1890s-1910s.here is the lip


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 8, 2020)

Yep, that's a tooled lip for sure.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 8, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Yep, that's a tooled lip for sure.


So 1890-1910


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 8, 2020)

Thereabouts.  Maybe a bit later, not sure when they stopped making them in the States but it seems to have been before 1920.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 13, 2020)

I'd guess 1900-1910. but just my opinion.


----------

